# Gwent source code leaks online, along with an auction for Witcher 3 and Cyberpunk source code



## NNate (Feb 10, 2021)

Wow, that didn't take long


----------



## RedoLane (Feb 10, 2021)

'Member when developers released the source code of their own game to the public?
I 'member.


----------



## Cubuss (Feb 10, 2021)

riperoni peperoni


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 10, 2021)

Anyone paying for this is a fool, because the sellers will continue to re-sell it and re-sell it, until one of the buyers leaks it online.

Not to mention, you know, it's illegal.


----------



## djpannda (Feb 10, 2021)

..guess did not like CD projects response


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh no, I know the devs are gonna be punished over this


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Feb 10, 2021)

This is terrible and scummy. Not even sure what buying the source code would even accomplish since no self respecting game development studio would touch stolen code with a ten foot pole. I guess some Chinese bootlegs with packed in malware could be made?


----------



## Mythical (Feb 10, 2021)

I mean, only so much you can do with this even if you did have it. Their games are also drm free so like, what's the point?


----------



## diggeloid (Feb 10, 2021)

I don't get what the point of these auctions is, since they always inevitably get leaked anyways. The person who went through the trouble and risk of hacking CDPR in the first place are not just going to let their prize rot on a hard drive.


Also, $1000 for Cyberpunk? Come on. Them be damaged goods.


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 10, 2021)

Ah com'on man... give them a break. This is just ludicrous.


----------



## tfocosta (Feb 10, 2021)

BvanBart said:


> Ah com'on man... give them a break. This is just ludacris.



Did you mean _ludicrous_? And not the rapper?


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 10, 2021)

tfocosta said:


> Did you mean _ludicrous_? And not the rapper?


haha that's the one ... thanks !


----------



## orangy57 (Feb 10, 2021)

Wait, don't they realize that if they put out a bid that literally only one person has to buy it and then the buyer can re-release it? It's not like the leakers can call the cops on them since it's illegal for either party to have it anyway. I'm hoping somebody forks out the $1,000 though so that everyone can pick apart the Witcher 3 in the future


----------



## TheCosmicWarrior (Feb 10, 2021)

Why would pay money for source code from an awful game? /s


----------



## joejoemojo (Feb 10, 2021)

I wonder if The Witcher 3 was never ported to Switch by Sabre, would this source code leak have resulted in an unofficial port by those willing to use the stolen source as a framework? Cyberpunk can barely run on PS4, so the chance of a Switch port is wishful at best.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 10, 2021)

Watch the fans fix Cyberpunk better than CDPR is doing atm!


----------



## tfocosta (Feb 10, 2021)

BvanBart said:


> haha that's the one ... thanks !



No problem! That's a funny one! It made me laugh because I just imagined the rapper being involved in this.


----------



## xdarkx (Feb 10, 2021)

Going to put this out there.  Even if CDPR were to pay the hacker, there is no guarantee the hacker would not go back on their words.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 10, 2021)

Sucks for the devs

Hey now that we have the source code let's port Cyberpunk to the switch! /s


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 10, 2021)

Well, wonder how long it'll be before this guy gets caught?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Orangy57 said:


> Wait, don't they realize that if they put out a bid that literally only one person has to buy it and then the buyer can re-release it? It's not like the leakers can call the cops on them since it's illegal for either party to have it anyway. I'm hoping somebody forks out the $1,000 though so that everyone can pick apart the Witcher 3 in the future


They're in it for the money.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 10, 2021)

I hate to show any type of support for what these people did, but I really can't help but ask, could Gwent theoretically be compiled for the Switch, or maybe even Wii U?  Not holding my breath for either, but it would be pretty cool to see a modern game not released for a Nintendo system get the treatment that the likes of Mario 64, GTA 3, Sonic 1,2, and CD have seen in recent months, appear on a Nintendo system (even if it is just a card game).


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 10, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Sucks for the devs
> 
> Hey now that we have the source code let's port Cyberpunk to the switch! /s



"We have Cyberpunk at home."


----------



## mattyxarope (Feb 10, 2021)

If you look at what the source on the first page says, he says that the "$1,000" figure was a typo, and that the actual sum is "$1,000,000" for the source code for Cyberpunk.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 10, 2021)

Honestly, I would love to see the source for Cyberpunk to get released just for the fanbase to fix the game.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2021)

Welp, this looks bad


----------



## Worldblender (Feb 10, 2021)

Why not relicense the leaked source code + data assets under one of the various open-source licenses? Oh wait, that would need the approval of the people who wrote or created that content, and wishing for this is just another one of my pipe dreams.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Feb 10, 2021)

These hackers did not pick their target exactly in a masterful way... what the fuck CDPR even has to lose at this point... they couldn't care less.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 10, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> "We have Cyberpunk at home."




Hmmm.... What a shame. ... He was a good man..*lip smack*

What a rotten way to die.


----------



## gbadl (Feb 10, 2021)

Does The Witcher 3 have source code for the Switch version? Hopefully some exploit can be used for the game that can be used on patched Switch. Or Maybe the source code has keys to build our own games on Switch? Good to dream. I wonder if Cyberpunk will be ported on switch with 480p graphics and maybe custom patches for Potato PC's to improve performance.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 10, 2021)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Hmmm.... What a shame. ... He was a good man


----------



## kevin corms (Feb 10, 2021)

joejoemojo said:


> I wonder if The Witcher 3 was never ported to Switch by Sabre, would this source code leak have resulted in an unofficial port by those willing to use the stolen source as a framework? Cyberpunk can barely run on PS4, so the chance of a Switch port is wishful at best.


Depends what is holding the ps4 version back, the switch cpu isnt that much worse than the ps4 one. Mind you since cyberpunk runs at such a low resolution, I think its mostly gpu related.


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 10, 2021)

I hope CD Projekt Red does not give in to this.


----------



## Seliph (Feb 10, 2021)

Maybe someone will buy the source code to Cyberpunk and make a better game lol


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 10, 2021)

sup3rgh0st said:


> This is terrible and scummy. Not even sure what buying the source code would even accomplish since no self respecting game development studio would touch stolen code with a ten foot pole. I guess some Chinese bootlegs with packed in malware could be made?


Only thing I can think of are stealing maybe materials/shaders.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2021)

There have been leaked and rescinded code releases before, though not usually for games as fresh and big as this. Usually get less happening than free and clear source but still something, and it is good for pulling apart a game to figure out how the mechanics work, secrets and such.


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 10, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Sucks for the devs
> 
> Hey now that we have the source code let's port Cyberpunk to the switch! /s


This would really be something :-P
I think I would hack my switch in order to play that


----------



## xdarkx (Feb 10, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> I hate to show any type of support for what these people did, but I really can't help but ask, could Gwent theoretically be compiled for the Switch, or maybe even Wii U?  Not holding my breath for either, but it would be pretty cool to see a modern game not released for a Nintendo system get the treatment that the likes of Mario 64, GTA 3, Sonic 1,2, and CD have seen in recent months, appear on a Nintendo system (even if it is just a card game).


I'm sure you can port the game to the Switch. As for how well it will run though, that's a different story.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 10, 2021)

BvanBart said:


> This would really be something :-P
> I think I would hack my switch in order to play that


I would love to see it running in glorious 1fps at 240p

For real though witcher 3 would probably be possible at least


----------



## TheZander (Feb 10, 2021)

They probably didn't care cause they figure someone might help them fix their sucky games


----------



## Winduss (Feb 10, 2021)

Can't wait to see Cyberpunk 2077 running on the 3DS at 2fps.


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Feb 10, 2021)

x65943 said:


> For real though witcher 3 would probably be possible at least


 I'd wager a bet that it'd run great 
https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-complete-edition-switch/


----------



## Xzi (Feb 10, 2021)

So is Gwent gonna be the next Doom now?  Gotta get it running on smart fridges and pregnancy tests.


----------



## NNate (Feb 10, 2021)

I don't see how auctioning off the source is going to be successful. Doesn't whoever buys it get a big target on their back? I guess that's what Crypto is for?


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 10, 2021)

x65943 said:


> I would love to see it running in glorious 1fps at 240p
> 
> For real though witcher 3 would probably be possible at least


Witcher 3 is already out on Switch, and because Cyberpunk is a vamped up version of this game I bet there must be a possibility.


----------



## NNate (Feb 10, 2021)

Witcher 3 isn't the best looking Switch game, but it's impressive they got that running as well as it does honestly.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 10, 2021)

Honesty who will ever pay for the source code of Cyberpunk 2077?


----------



## NNate (Feb 10, 2021)

People collect all kinds of things. Maybe source code for overhyped games is someone's thing.


----------



## SkittleDash (Feb 10, 2021)

I know it won't happen. But I like to imagine CD Projekt just releasing the source code. Just as a big middle finger to these guys.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 10, 2021)

rip devs


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)

x65943 said:


> I would love to see it running in glorious 1fps at 240p
> 
> For real though witcher 3 would probably be possible at least


Leaked footage of cyberpunk on switch


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 10, 2021)

ravioli ravioli give me the source codioli


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 10, 2021)

RedoLane said:


> 'Member when developers released the source code of their own game to the public?
> I 'member.


yeah why can't every dev release their code for stuff they've spent years and millions of dollars on??? devs still release code for their games sometimes, it's probably happening the most right now, it's just those aren't the only type of pc games anymore.


----------



## djpannda (Feb 10, 2021)

Who was to pull out money together and buy it.. we can send it back to CD project!


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 10, 2021)

Well they did give them 48hrs so not surprising.


----------



## Obveron (Feb 10, 2021)

Ransom hackers are the worst kind of hackers.  They get no respect from me.


----------



## jesus96 (Feb 10, 2021)

Imagine if fans make a fixed version of cyberpunk running on the switch

lol


----------



## deinonychus71 (Feb 10, 2021)

This really sucks and these people having the balls to criticize CDPR on top of stealing from them represent everything wrong in today's society.


----------



## relauby (Feb 10, 2021)

mattyxarope said:


> If you look at what the source on the first page says, he says that the "$1,000" figure was a typo, and that the actual sum is "$1,000,000" for the source code for Cyberpunk.



Thank you for pointing this out! The OP has been updated


----------



## mattyxarope (Feb 10, 2021)

relauby said:


> Thank you for pointing this out! The OP has been updated



Yeah, I was thinking that $1k was really cheap and that someone would buy that very quickly.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 10, 2021)

Dr Evil - I want ..... $1000 dollars!
Henchmen - What, are you kidding?
Dr Evil - Sorry. I meant, $1,000,000 dollars!


----------



## Viri (Feb 11, 2021)

CDPR should just release the source code for all those games them self. Just a small middle finger to the hackers.


----------



## Budsixz (Feb 11, 2021)

For that kind of money, you could buy the bike in pokemon fire red


----------



## neotank19 (Feb 11, 2021)

These guys are totally nuts, no one is going to pay one million dollars, let alone seven.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2021)

inb4 OpenCP2077


----------



## ccfman2004 (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm just glad they aren't giving into the criminal's demands even if it means their stuff gets leaked.  Even if they paid the ransom what's to stop the criminals from selling the stuff anyway to get more money?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2021)

I don't like their games, but come on, the hackers are just a bunch of shitbrained losers who can't get a girlfriend.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 11, 2021)

I wonder if THE ALL POWERFULL Nintendo sent them a cease and desist letter, it would help?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 11, 2021)

Mean, if someone is fool enough to actually bid and get this, how much ya wanna bet they'll be immediately be busted and arrested?
Both the bidder and these leakers I mean.
Bet tracing down where the moolah goes wouldn't be hard to do, eh.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 11, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Mean, if someone is fool enough to actually bid and get this, how much ya wanna bet they'll be immediately be busted and arrested?
> Both the bidder and these leakers I mean.
> Bet tracing down where the moolah goes wouldn't be hard to do, eh.


Prob North Korean, or Iran Bit-coin


----------



## Kazzie (Feb 11, 2021)

The people of South-East Wales are going to be livid about this...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> inb4 OpenCP2077


I though you meant a different cp for a sec


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 11, 2021)

Even if I had that kind of money and even if I wanted to buy it... Why would I trust the hacker to deliver? If he has no problems encrypting, blackmailing or even threatening to release private information... I'd think the chances of him breaking into your computer is greater than actually getting that source code (or source codes... I'm not sure if you get both the witcher and Cyberpunk for that price).

I'd try to buy a backup from cd project red themselves, if I'm honest.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 11, 2021)

"MOM....what's your credit card number? I wanna buy this new game that's not out yet. But I'll be the first kid on the block to have it!"


----------



## GatoFiestero (Feb 11, 2021)

I do not agree with these criminals, but it is clear that this has a sentimental background.

Someone, or some, have facilitated this data hijacking. And it transcends the economic background. This is almost as if this group of hackers considers it social justice.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Feb 11, 2021)

Can you imagine a world where fans actually* fix* CP2077? That would be nuts.


----------



## Milenko (Feb 11, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't like their games, but come on, the hackers are just a bunch of shitbrained losers who can't get a girlfriend.



Lol how do you know their relationship status from what they do


----------



## Intragroove (Feb 11, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Lol how do you know their relationship status from what they do



Years of mainstream media consumption has taught me that, "hacker" = super awkward neckbeard living in mom's basement with no girlfriend. /s


----------



## HideoKojima (Feb 11, 2021)

I donno why but I feel that they don't really want cash. Someone smart enough to do such hack isn't stupid enough to ask such things.


----------



## emmauss (Feb 11, 2021)

joejoemojo said:


> I wonder if The Witcher 3 was never ported to Switch by Sabre, would this source code leak have resulted in an unofficial port by those willing to use the stolen source as a framework? Cyberpunk can barely run on PS4, so the chance of a Switch port is wishful at best.


Nope. porting games isn't that easy. You would still need the official switch sdk and the official switch plugin for their engine. if they did not plan on porting it, those won't exist in the leaks. Homebrew toolchains won't work at all.


----------



## adamsef (Feb 11, 2021)

What an awfully sad year for these guys!
Death threats to release a game early 
Laughing stock throughout the gaming community with memes 
They released game early mostly through pressure!
The game clearly wasn’t finished 
Loose millions in share prices 
And now these scum bag hackers are kicking them when there down..
I feel so sorry for cd project red

could we not do what the guys on reditt did with GameStop and pour money into the company..they made one bad decision in releasing a game early EA will probably come along and buy them out


----------



## duwen (Feb 11, 2021)

Can't believe there's anyone that would support these scummy twats by buying stolen source code for upwards of $1m... anyone that does is as bad as the hackers, dumb as a box of frogs, and has more money than sense (and would hopefully then be the next target of the hackers).


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2021)

duwen said:


> Can't believe there's anyone that would support these scummy twats by buying stolen source code for upwards of $1m... anyone that does is as bad as the hackers, dumb as a box of frogs, and has more money than sense (and would hopefully then be the next target of the hackers).


Makes me question if the source code or the binaries are actually infected? As in with a virus or something like that.


----------



## Burorī (Feb 11, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Sucks for the devs
> 
> Hey now that we have the source code let's port Cyberpunk to the switch! /s


480p 15fps in docked mode


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Feb 11, 2021)

LOL. Good stuff


----------



## MetoMeto (Feb 11, 2021)

Serves them well tbh. and to all the developers that release broken games and that use lut boxes and shit.... also to nintendo and other greedy ass companies.
Go hackers!


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 11, 2021)

Who the hell is going to spend 1M on illegally obtained files? I mean, I feel like the price is a tad bit too high for a bunch of files that would attract more problems than benefits...


----------



## DarthMotzkus (Feb 11, 2021)

So sad this situation, but i can't deny i have a huge curiosity about this unreleased The Witcher 3 game.


----------



## Payne (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Lol how do you know their relationship status from what they do



They're still dumbasses.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Feb 11, 2021)

Viri said:


> CDPR should just release the source code for all those games them self. Just a small middle finger to the hackers.


From what I understand, cdpr literally can't do that because they are locked out of their source codes and assets because of the ransomware attack.


----------



## _v3 (Feb 11, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> From what I understand, cdpr literally can't do that because they are locked out of their source codes and assets because of the ransomware attack.


I highly doubt they don't have at the very least one backup of everything that was on that server (offsite and/or onsite).


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I though you meant a different cp for a sec


Oh no ! Not the Club Penguin source code !


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Oh no ! Not the Club Penguin source code !


Club penguin 2077


----------



## linuxares (Feb 11, 2021)

Localhorst86 said:


> From what I understand, cdpr literally can't do that because they are locked out of their source codes and assets because of the ransomware attack.


Their backups should fix that. Even the hackers said so in the text file.


----------



## yoshi_nysa (Feb 11, 2021)

What is the potential use of _Cyberpunk_ source code?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

yoshi_nysa said:


> What is the potential use of _Cyberpunk_ source code?


Good question


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 11, 2021)

Any new news on this? Is there like an ebay auction site up somewhere listing this with highest bids?


----------



## DarthMotzkus (Feb 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Good question


A better game developed by fans?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2021)

yoshi_nysa said:


> What is the potential use of _Cyberpunk_ source code?


I did cover some things in more detail in
https://gbatemp.net/threads/ransomware-attack-targets-cd-projekt-red.582632/page-4#post-9362250
Anyway interested parties (depending upon price)
People looking to mod/fix/alter the game to their personal tastes (fixed how it is now, match the earlier claims, match the board game it comes from...) -- can do much with binaries and modding options given by the devs but source code allows so much more.
Those looking to make cheats.
Those looking to find secrets (if there is a stand on this location on the 29th of Feb and jump 5 times then far easier to find such things in code than by play, and ).
If there was multiplayer then it would usually have any anti cheat laid bare.
Unscrupulous devs wanting to see and borrow some stuff for their games (unlikely in most places but China is a thing).
Curious people wanting to look at the code to see what made it fail -- we got some insights as to their oversights when that save corruption with large inventory bug the other month, sure to be plenty more.
Maybe those looking to make a port, though more likely to be something like a port to older versions of Windows or Linux or something.
If the console versions are in this then those interested in console development options (not so much leaked info on the PS4 and xbone out there)
Few more things but those are the main ones.



BigOnYa said:


> Any new news on this? Is there like an ebay auction site up somewhere listing this with highest bids?


There are some ebay a like options for the criminal set but most of these sorts of things are untraceable emails to a place with a sealed bid. They either then take the best choice available or at least the highest that is clearly not the police.
Haven't seen what they requested here though.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 11, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> There are some ebay a like options for the criminal set but most of these sorts of things are untraceable emails to a place with a sealed bid. They either then take the best choice available or at least the highest that is clearly not the police.
> Haven't seen what they requested here though.


Isn't today they're cutoff, I think they said 48 hours


----------



## xdarkx (Feb 11, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Isn't today they're cutoff, I think they said 48 hours


CDPR received the ransomware noticed on Feb 8, so the cutoff day was yesterday (not that it would matter if the hacker go back on the word and demand more money after they got payed already).


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 12, 2021)

it sold for 7 mil on black ebay who wants to guess the fbi was the buyer?


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> it sold for 7 mil on black ebay who wants to guess the fbi was the buyer?


Will you please link where you read this....


----------



## Paulsar99 (Feb 12, 2021)

Man cdpr really can't catch a break.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

https://www.engadget.com/cd-projekt...urce-code-hack-ransomware-sold-202610194.html

https://www.ign.com/articles/stolen-cd-projekt-red-files-reportedly-sold-on-dark-web-auction


----------



## linuxares (Feb 12, 2021)

yoshi_nysa said:


> What is the potential use of _Cyberpunk_ source code?


None, because people would get sued to the end of days if used.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 12, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Will you please link where you read this....


https://www.videogameschronicle.com...data-reportedly-sold-after-7-million-auction/


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

By the wording of this, they def seem from another country not of english, imo


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 12, 2021)

as i pointed on fb out the src is probably gone after the hackers took it, it will cause delay in patches

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chrisrlink said:


> as i pointed on fb out the src is probably gone after the hackers took it, it will cause delay in patches


so basicly the "auction" was fake (probably to throw off the FBI or interpol)


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> as i pointed on fb out the src is probably gone after the hackers took it, it will cause delay in patches
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I wonder if they actually ran the code, or tried to play any of the games first


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 12, 2021)

linuxares said:


> None, because people would get sued to the end of days if used.


after all cdpr released legal modding tools (at least on pc) so more QoL patches could be made and distributed


----------



## linuxares (Feb 12, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> after all cdpr released legal modding tools (at least on pc) so more QoL patches could be made and distributed


Yes, but that isn't the same as using the full source code from CDPR's game


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

What I find more interesting than the game source codes being released, was the fact they were talking of releasing dirty laundry, like "interesting things on their accounts" and "violation of license agreements", and could that have possibly drove an investor or a big-wig from the company to secretly buy it, to save their own asses.


----------



## Viri (Feb 12, 2021)

yoshi_nysa said:


> What is the potential use of _Cyberpunk_ source code?


China

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linuxares said:


> None, because people would get sued to the end of days if used.


Not in China


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 12, 2021)

Viri said:


> China
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts lol.
Soon we'll have a Chinese Witcher 3 clone with 120 blinking UI buttons on the screen that all take you to the microtransactions page.


----------



## RatherSimple (Feb 12, 2021)

The thing is, there's zero innovative stuff on RedEngine. It's buggy, sluggish and a bit outdated. Heck, it's flexible ofc but still unity is much more easier to learn. If you try to work with redengine, you have to go mostly trial and error to get stuff working as there's zero documentation out there. So using other publicly available engines are going to be way more easier than using redengine. 

The only thing that is easy to flip is the game assets - which can be easily noticed and would end up with an easy court case. 

If it was an Unreal Engine source code or something I would have understood the 7mils but for redengine? Idk... Unreal engine can also pull those stuff pretty easily. Majority of the stuff on their engine relies on scripted scenes and actions.

Either way, selling a stolen shit is not good. Even though cyberpunk is a buggy mess, trying to ransom on top of it is no different than trying to kick a crippled person that fell down from a wheelchair.

ps.



BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 246207
> By the wording of this, they def seem from another country not of english, imo



the auction is on a russian forum. And my guess they're from russia / ukraine. There's been a huge operation on several different hacking groups in Russia as they were trying to target (and planning to ransom) COVID related labs to random. Russian government was like 'ok that's too much' and did operations on those ppl. There are some speculations these guys are also tied with those groups and might have used the same methods.


----------



## Estriole (Feb 12, 2021)

the only way for the developer to make the hacker not gaining that money is by releasing the source code by themselves for free... 
so the code stolen lost it's value and cannot be sold anymore...


----------



## SaberLilly (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't like that CDPR ended up getting hacked over what i assume was the fantastibad launch of cyberpunk 2077, but i do commend them for not giving into the demands of the "epic pwners" although it cost them the source code for multiple projects, hopefully they were able to restore their servers because noone deserves to have to deal with the aftermath of a ransomware attack.


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 12, 2021)

I hope no one will buy it so they will have no choice but to release it for free


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Feb 12, 2021)

Viri said:


> Not in China


Tencent's Cyberpunk 7702.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

eriol33 said:


> I hope no one will buy it so they will have no choice but to release it for free


they already sold it


----------



## comput3rus3r (Feb 12, 2021)

relauby said:


> View attachment 245914​
> Just two days following a ransomware attack on _The Witcher_ developer CD Projekt Red, their assets have begun to leak online. On Monday, CD Projekt Red announced that a hacker group had dumped full copies of _Cyberpunk 2077_, _The Witcher 3_, _Gwent_, and an unreleased version of _The Witcher 3_. They also claimed to have access to "documents related to accounting, administration, legal, HR, investor relations and more." However, CD Projekt Red stated they were unwilling to give in to their demands, and the leaks have reportedly already begun.
> 
> According to the Twitter page for vx-underground, a self-described "collection of malware source code, samples, and papers," the source code for _Gwent_, a card game in the _Witcher_ universe, has been leaked online. While links are being taken down quickly, journalists from Motherboard, Vice Magazine's technology division, were reportedly able to download a copy and verify its authenticity. They claim the download is larger than a legitimate Gwent download, has assets pertaining to several different versions of _Gwent_, and has "what appear to be Testframework files, software game developers use to test applications." Also according to Motherboard, a note reading "next release is tomorrow" was in the download folder, as well.
> ...


well somebody's got to fix that broken game.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 12, 2021)

[calls a plumber to Fix All these "Leaks"


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 12, 2021)

stranno said:


> Tencent's Cyberpunk 7702.


I thought there was a clone already or one being made and as always alot of assets from cyberpunk was used

https://epicstream.com/news/NicoPar...-From-Tencent-Looks-a-Lot-Like-Cyberpunk-2077

edit: the clones name is Syn


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> [calls a plumber to Fix All these "Leaks"


More like call a burglar alarm company, with all these thefts and invasions.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 12, 2021)

how did i freaking know in my head the hackers were russian guess it was obvious


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> how did i freaking know in my head the hackers were russian guess it was obvious


You could def tell by the ranson letter and texts too, broken english.


----------



## Risingdawn (Feb 12, 2021)

Someone gonna end up Garyopas cell mate


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Feb 13, 2021)

Looks like we'll be getting a Switch port of Cyberpunk 2077 after all. And The Witcher 3 homebrew ports.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 15, 2021)

I wonder if because they're latest release and sales were so bad, this was all a rouze, just to get millions in a ransom deal. Doubt it but Just a thought. Is Russia after all...


----------

